# Anyone Out There?



## Eli9er (Aug 10, 2021)

I guess this is my shout to the void. I'm Eli. I have MDD and GAD, but experience bouts of depersonalization often. I guess I'm just here looking for reassurance that I'm not as completely insane as I feel I am almost all the time. I'm in a clinical psych doctoral program so I know my shit, but it's hard to listen to what I know vs. what I feel and then I question myself whether or not I should even be here in this program. There's a lot of imposter syndrome going on here as well and fighting that just adds to my dissociative symptoms. I don't know. I don't know if this will help at all. But I guess giving a shout to the void can't hurt, even if it doesn't answer back.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have both MDD and GAD aswell, except with OCD too. And, you’re definitely not alone with any level of ‘insane’ thoughts. Knowing that is helpful, at least for me.


----------



## Eli9er (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it. Sometimes it can be easy to know something, but a different thing altogether to believe it... if that makes sense? And I'm tired of that constant battle I guess.


----------

